# Grouper Mistakes/It happens



## pavo (Jul 18, 2009)

Ya'll Georgia boys are better off stickin' with tryin' to guess what kinda stingray ya got on the end of your pole. Or better yet, a certain type of bream. Ya'll sound funny


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know where you are from but we dont use poles for stingrays here in GA..we catch them with our teeth and bare hands..we dont need no stinking poles..you must be from up north somewhere!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL @ POLE....


----------



## jamrens (Jul 22, 2009)

whats a bream?


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 22, 2009)

Isnt that the fish that looks like a Goliath Grouper...or is Warsaw>>maybe it is what I like to drink..Jim Bream and Coke...


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

I caught you a delicious bass.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 22, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Isnt that the fish that looks like a Goliath Grouper...or is Warsaw>>maybe it is what I like to drink..Jim Bream and Coke...



Now that's funny right there!


----------



## jamrens (Jul 22, 2009)

so note to all on here if you catch a goliath just cut the tail flat and you can call it a warsaw..


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 22, 2009)

And all this time I only thought there was only two types of fish, fillet and fried.  Gees I have so much to learn


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 22, 2009)

I can tell you that Warsaw ate just as good as any Goliath I have quartered up.....and those cheeks were some kind of good marinated on the grill!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 22, 2009)

pavo said:


> Ya'll Georgia boys are better off stickin' with tryin' to guess what kinda stingray ya got on the end of your pole. Or better yet, a certain type of bream. Ya'll sound funny



I always caught them in the flats.  We'd walk around until you saw two dark spots in the sand (their eyes). One person would pin them down with a stick right between the eyes while the other one grabbed the flailing tail with their hand (wrapped in a t-shirt).  We'd collect the stingers as a "prize."


----------



## wes tanner (Jul 23, 2009)

*bream pronounced brim*

you know them darn yankees call brim punkinseed and throw them back.Shoot i bet the guys who caught the grouper were from alabama.Yankees are the only people i know who eat rubarb pie and codfish and gravy.There favorite meal is 2 taters over the shoulder into boiling water pasta salad and unsweet tea.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 23, 2009)

Jim Bream and Coke, I love it...!  Kelly, yeah, they eat good with some taters or cheeze grits rite yonder, don't they? Thems there is some kinda good eatin... Yall boyz should try that there sometime ner another.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 23, 2009)

Now come on guys, We all know that the best meal you can get is spotted owl sausage with baby fur seal gravy, other than that sea turtle stew ain't half bad.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 23, 2009)

TGattis said:


> Now come on guys, We all know that the best meal you can get is spotted owl sausage with baby fur seal gravy, other than that sea turtle stew ain't half bad.



Mmmm mmm ... where is my napkin and fork.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 23, 2009)

Man,  the sea turtle stew sounds a mite tasty,,,, Come by the barn tonite a brang some of that there stew from up yonder...


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sea turtles...HA!   I can personally guarantee that Gopher Tortouise is the best turtle to eat, and dont throw away the eggs if its a female, keep them to make a pound cake with!!  Richie, you get the grease hot and I'll have this Gopher quartered and ready to fry!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 23, 2009)

Richie, another delicacy for the Florida boys to try is manateemanwich that right there is what DIY cooking is all about.

Sorry I can't make it down there for dinner today, I gotta go check my trotlines out near Ossabaw....


----------



## PaulD (Jul 23, 2009)

Manatee burgers, nothing better.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 23, 2009)

Manateemanwich... yum! You know, I have noticed how good they smell when they roll up to the dock.. I wanna try that and some of Kellys gopher turtle.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe served with a fresh side of baby seal?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 23, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Maybe served with a fresh side of baby seal?



of course not!!  you need one 4 or 5 foot freshly nursing dolphin calf, you think veal is good......


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jul 23, 2009)

Nothing like picking up a few dozen loggerhead turtle eggs at night on Jekyll..(easy to find with a 1000000 candlelight spotlight when you shine the turtles on the beach)..running home and pulling out the bald eagle eggs..mixing them up in a nice fluffy omelet with bottlenose dolphin meat and a little sprinkling of sea oats and a side dish of poached florida lobster.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 23, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Nothing like picking up a few dozen loggerhead turtle eggs at night on Jekyll..(easy to find with a 1000000 candlelight spotlight when you shine the turtles on the beach)..running home and pulling out the bald eagle eggs..mixing them up in a nice fluffy omelet with bottlenose dolphin meat and a little sprinkling of sea oats and a side dish of poached florida lobster.



now that sounds good!!  I do like my oatmeal made with sea oats!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 23, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Nothing like picking up a few dozen loggerhead turtle eggs at night on Jekyll..(easy to find with a 1000000 candlelight spotlight when you shine the turtles on the beach)..running home and pulling out the bald eagle eggs..mixing them up in a nice fluffy omelet with bottlenose dolphin meat and a little sprinkling of sea oats and a side dish of poached florida lobster.



Where do you think I get the turtle meat from, them ol girls are kinda slow when they're on the beach....
I tried the bottlenose meat and I gotta tell ya it didn't sit too well, I think I mighta got me a case of the salmonella.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 23, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> of course not!!  you need one 4 or 5 foot freshly nursing dolphin calf, you think veal is good......




Yeh but they aren't as fun to club to death.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 23, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Yeh but they aren't as fun to club to death.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone know what the latest is on this saga?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 5, 2009)

Spurhunter1 said:


> Anyone know what the latest is on this saga?



They are all full of " it " ....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Spurhunter1 said:


> Anyone know what the latest is on this saga?



It was a salt water carp.   Exotic species, no limit, no restrictions


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

You know, what did happen with this.... I cant find anything further on it.... Anyone found anything?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> You know, what did happen with this.... I cant find anything further on it.... Anyone found anything?



This is the last article, but it does not say what they will do.

http://www.wtxl.tv/Global/story.asp?S=10730278


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 6, 2009)

TGattis said:


> Richie, another delicacy for the Florida boys to try is manateemanwich ....



That's a specialty down in the Keys, ain't it?


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 6, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Maybe served with a fresh side of baby seal?




Ya just can't beat a good baby seal club sandwich!


----------

